# Problems with smear test before starting treatment



## Louie34 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies Just wondering if any of you can offer any words of wisdom on this one. I'm planning to start Ivf in September and have just been through the whole process with my Dp who gave birth to our beautiful son on Christmas Eve. Therefore I know what the whole Ivf treatment entails. Today I tried to go for a smear test as I was due and also I need to have an up to date one to start treatment and I thought I might as well get it over and done with. I had trouble having smears a few years ago until I met this wonderful nurse at the doctors who used a smaller speculum and then I seemed to be ok with them. 3 years later we moved house and had to change doctors so I was nervous about going to a new nurse today. She was very nice and I told her about my past experience and concerns so she used a smaller speculum. However unfortunately it was absolute agony and as she opened the speculum and she struggled to find my cervix. Then she said it was at one side and she couldn't get to it because of some cervical mucus. Sorry for too much info. The outcome was she had asked me to go back after my next period to try again. I came home in floods of tears and have got myself into such a state. I'm worried that if I'm struggling with a smear, how the hell am I going to manage with egg collection and embryo transfer. Has anybody been through this or is there anything I can do to try and help even if its actual medication. I feel so anxious about this and would  really appreciate some advice. Thanks and sorry for the long winded post. X


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, sorry you have had such a traumatic time and I do sympathize. I too struggle with smears, they have to use a small speculum, struggle to find cervix etc. I think just things are at an awkward position/angle with me!! Anyhow, to put your mind at rest (I hope a little anyhow) it has not prevented me from having successful treatment (3 times now!). I have to admit I did find it uncomfortable though and the nurses and doctors did struggle at times doing the procedure (I had IUI not IVF) but we got there in the end and they got used to me.
But I would not worry too much, i am sure it will not cause problems. I imagine they are used to it.
BTW congratulations on your little boy. Our first 2 were 17 months apart, it is crazy but lovely using them so close in age


----------



## astrila (Sep 26, 2012)

I have struggled with smears in the past and I hate having a speculum put in because it reallly hurts me. I always tell the person that it hurts and they do go slow. I find that slowing my breathing down helps me cope with it. For egg collection, you will be put under sedation so won't feel that one. Embryo transer, I know some places can sedate you for that too so you could always ask. I have had some transfers where it has barely hurt, it doesn depend a lot of the time on your positioning (I found being laid back in a chair more comfy than on a bed) and the experience of the person doing it.


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

no words of wisdom part from the exact same thing happened to me yesterday  

It was only my 2nd as after my first I'd avoided and ignored as it was so awful, went yesterday and Nurse was lovely and tried 3 different speculums but it hurt like mad. She said she couldnt find my cervix and took ages. 

I came home also besides myself....If I can't cope with that how can I possibly cope with everything else?

If it helps, today, when it no longer hurts I feel a lot more positive!

Good luck x


----------



## Louie34 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you ladies.  You have made me feel much better and more reassured. I do feel more positive again now. I feel a bit guilty for getting myself into such a state over something fairly small when actually my DP and I are very lucky to have our beautiful little boy. I think smears are  just something I've always found difficult. I'm so relieved to hear that for two of you it didn't get in the way of you having your treatments. Rainbow Rainbow I'm sorry you had the same experience as me. If I hear of anything to help us I'll let you know. What kind of treatment are you planning on having? X


----------



## RainbowRainbow (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi

DIUI, but in perspective it wasnt too bad, I just keep telling myself it's only 10 mins or so. 

x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have problems with smears and ET- so I have ET under GA's now- and the gynae consultant said that my cervix was rotated etc.  Sometimes going to a family planning clinic where they do nothing but smear all day long they are better- you don't have to go to the GP. EC is ok as I am under anaesthetic.
Wishing you luck.


----------

